# Angeln in nessmersiel oder in Norden



## mklebi (2. März 2007)

Hallo bin neu hier und hab eine frage.
Fahre im august nach Nessmersiel und möchte dort von der Küste aus angeln.Wo ist es am besten im Hafen oder am strand.Oder soll ich lieber nach Norddeich fahren.
Bitte helft mir.
gruß Martin:vik:


----------



## H.Christians (2. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in nessmersiel oder in Norden*

Also Norden/Norddeich kannste total vergessen. Dann lieber nach Emden an die Knock oder nach Wilhelmshaven.

Im August wirst du aber nee Menge Wattis brauchen, da die Krabben dann zur Hochform auflaufen|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 


Gruß

Holger Chr.


----------



## mklebi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in nessmersiel oder in Norden*

Hallo was ist die Knock.Emden kenn ich.Habe kein Bundesfischerreischein.An der See brauche ich den ja nicht.ist die Knock ein See oder was.Und braucht mann dort den schein.?
Vielen dank gruß Martin
PS.was ist mit rausfahren auf dorsch oder Makrel.


----------



## Laksos (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in nessmersiel oder in Norden*

Dein Problem hatte ich in den Osterferien 2006 mit Norden/Norddeich auch.

Gib mal in die AB-Suche "Knock" ein, dazu ist schon allerhand hier geschrieben worden. Die "Knock"- Jungs haben mir hier aber ein paar ganz schöne Tipps gegeben.


----------



## H.Christians (3. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln in nessmersiel oder in Norden*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77656


Guck mal da nach


----------

